# Halloween Trick or Treat Scavenger Hunt



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

My 12 year old daughter wants to put a new twist to Trick or treating this year. Our plan is to have the party start at our haunted home where a scavenger hunt will begin. From there the hunt will continue while the girls are trick or treating. The list will include riddles, photos they have to take and items they need to acquire from neighbors homes while treat or treating.
Of course, they don’t need to find it all just try to get as many as they can.
Here is what I have so far:
Candy they can find

(01)A famous swashbuckling trio of old – Three Musketeers Bar
(02) An ant hill – Mounds Bar 
(03) Galaxy – Milky Way
(04) Red Planet – Mars Bar
(05) An Exploding Star – Star Bursts
(06) Not laughing out loud - Snickers
(07) Slippery Hands - Butterfingers
(08) A Famous Author – O’Henry
(09) A Famous former baseball player – Babe Ruth
(10) Bite with a crackling noise – Nestle’s Crunch
(11) Twin letters – M & M’s
(12) Superman's other identity – Clark Bar
(13) A sweet sign of affection – Hershey Kisses
(14) A favorite day for working people – Pay Day
(15) What bees make – Bit O Honey
(16) A Happy Nut – Almond Joy
(17) Pleasingly plump – Chunky Bar
(18) Two female pronouns – Hershey’s
(19) A feline – Kit Kat
(20) A Good Man – Mr. Goodbar
(21) Round floatation devices - Lifesavers

Any other candy riddles you can think of –please pass them on. Tried to think of one for bubblegum, candy corn, & lollipop but I got stumped.
Take pictures of costumes: Movie Star, Super Hero, Vampire, Zombie, Angel, Witch, and Animal
Take pictures of: the Scariest decoration they see, a tombstone, a snake, a spider, scary sign
Ask neighbors for: a Halloween napkin, a soda can or juice box, a magazine, a bobby pin, a rubber band, a grocery receipt, a black or orange birthday candle, a pumpkin, a penny, fangs, black fingernail polish or lipstick, garlic, pumpkin seeds, spider web,apple ….

Any thoughts, suggestions or riddle ideas – I would love to hear them. I am also looking for a cute name to call the hunt – I could only think of A Witch Hunt or The Monster List- A Halloween Scavenger Hunt.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow those are great names for the candy! I am very impressed! The hunt sounds like so much fun. Will you be awarding prizes for the most collected?
I wish I could think of some clever names for you! Maybe for candy corn....A Sweet Vegetable Treat?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

_A sweet vegtable treat_ -- I love it!

Yes - prizes will be awarded for the most items collected. Some items are worth different points. The team with the most points will win the hunt. But we will have prizes for everyone.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

That sounds like so much fun! The kids will have a great time! I wish I could TOT at your house lol!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OOOOOOH I so love this idea. So fun expecially with the older kids. THanks for posting this I think I may like to try this, this year. As for advice...sorry none here but I love all your ideas*


----------



## apexemb (Sep 30, 2008)

Great idea's and names

----------------------------------------------------
Halloween Embroidery Designs
Halloween Embroidery Designs


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, B Scary. I might put some of those candies in jars for partygoers to eat and put your names as labels on them.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

this is what i was looking for.. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## xkwisit (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG!!!! What a great idea!!!! I love it & what a great imagination & creative mind you have to come up with those names!!! I love love love it!!!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Great job! That sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

The Scavenger hunt was a huge hit with our middle schoolers. They all still wanted to go Trick or Treating and my daughter really wanted to have a party. So having them do the scavenger hunt while they were trick or treating and coming back to the party afterwards was perfect. Everyone had a great time and the videos and pictures they took were put onto a DVD for them to remember their fun.

This year we are doing the party for my middle schooler on the 30th and one for my high schoolers on the 31st. The kids that did the scavenger last year want to do another one so we are doing a photo/video scavenger hunt. I'll post the list soon. (hopefully


----------

